# amplificador 240 w  con 20 volt nada mas



## miguelca53 (Ene 30, 2010)

me gustaria saber que opinan de este ampli es de ladelec y me parece bastante bueno para ser verdad espero su opinion


----------



## djpusse (Ene 31, 2010)

hola en el esquema dice que tira 120w y que hay que cambiar los tda por tda2040 y funciona con +/-20 volts no creo que supere los 70w rms 

ojo solo lo vi por arriba no mas habria que ver quie dice la gente que tiene ganas de sacar cuentas cosa que yo no jeje

Saludos

PD: hay etapas de audio de la potencia que vos decis muy faciles de armar y con baja distorsion hay stk que tiran hasta 100w rms por canal en 4ohm que son simples de armar y que en el datasheet tenes el pcb

Saludos 

PD2: se me alargo el posdata 1 jeje


----------



## ari101076 (Ene 31, 2010)

saludos yo arme ese amplificador y la distorcion te mata los hoidos si queres hacer algo bueno y que tire unos 200w reales armete uno con mosfet esas cosas te dan la mayoria buena calidad de sonido .en el foro esta el melody de 150w que presento tupolet y anda de marabilla.  saludos


----------



## blasidalen (Ene 31, 2010)

Este amplificador lo tiene la casa "KEMO",usando transistores bd705 y bd708 y alimentacion de 36v asimétrica con masa flotante(es lo mismo que 15+15 en este ampli)entrega 100wrms sobre carga de 4 ohm.He montado 4 con buen sonido,no se puede esperar mucha más potencia.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 23, 2010)

Disculpa, tanto distorsiona ese amplificador, lo he visto en varias revistas y lo dan como bueno y de distorsión baja hacia abajo, tenes algún comentario que aporte yo estaba tratando de armarlo, gracias


----------



## viajero25 (Mar 9, 2011)

yo lo arme pero me funde los tda ya sea 2030 o 2040 nose si se lo pueda modificar con otro tda he revisado la fuente y me vota 21+21 alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2011)

Probalo primero sin los transistores de salida , debe sonar mas bajo y no lo mates. Comprá los integrados en otro lado porque han de ser falsos. Leete : Transistores Falsificados. 

Los TDA2050 aguantan mas tensión.

He visto que en otros circuitos de esos usan 4 resistencias de 2,2 ohms en vez de las de 1,5 ohm

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Ese circuito se publica asi desde hace más de 10 años, que da vuelta en la Red en cada pais le adptan los trasistores que se pueden conseguir, por eso aparece asi, de echo la revista elektor publico un esquema asi y con los TDA2030 ya que ni el 40 ni el 50 siquiera estaba en la mented de nadie, dado el extruendos exito del TDA2030, que no fue otra cosa que una pasada en limpio del TDA2006 con el que comparte el mismo esquema circuital el TDA funciona con 24 o -+12V y el TDA2030 fue llevado a -+22 y asi.....

Si quiero un equipo de 100W y de buena calidad, no se puede utilzar un STK, prefiero utiizar uno de los tantos diseños que hay con transistores, como por ejemplo los que utilzan darlington complementaios que es muy compactos y suena de maravillas, entre muchos otros muy buenos en el foro hay varios


----------



## zopilote (Mar 10, 2011)

miguelca53 dijo:


> me gustaria saber que opinan de este ampli es de ladelec y me parece bastante bueno para ser verdad espero su opinion


 El circuito funciona, la calidad de sonido es regular a buena a volumen moderado, pero tiene sus contras, es muy suceptible a la impedancia de salida, un corto en ella, y se queman  los IC y los transistores. Así que usalo a ocho ohmios  y trata de conectar el bafle  sin encender el amplificador, su rango de tension es de  +/-12v  a  16v  y  con fuente unica  0 - 24vdc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2011)

Hicieron un puente utilizando un circuito del datasheet del TDA2030*A* que es amplificador y *DRIVER* , en la página 6 , el mismo datashhet posee un circuito en puente convencional en la página 8.

Pero no existe la combinación de ambos oficialmente


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Es más cuando la revista Elecktor publico un esquema semejante lo probaron hasta 120W en teoria podria llegar a mucho más pero bien decian en la práctica no tanto, y obvio el sonido no puede ser nunca muy bueno convengamos que para ese voltaje tan bajo necesita manejar 10A sobre una carga de 2 ohm prácticamente, con lo cual la calidad se fue de paseo....

Es un esquema tramposo, para aquellos que solo copian y hacen sin hacer ningún analisis de rigor, y carecen del conocimiento necesario, para plantearse una serie de cosas.

En el papel todo funciona muy bien, pero en la práctica,,,,,,,

De igual modo hay un esquema dando vuelta dle TDA1514 en Btl, pero basta mirar los datos del mimso para darse cuenta que es imposible que funcione de esa manera, por los valores de corriente e impedancia de salida que maneja.

En el papel muy bonito, pero ténicamente es imposible


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> obvio *el sonido no puede ser nunca muy bueno *convengamos que para ese voltaje tan bajo necesita manejar 10A sobre una carga de 2 ohm prácticamente, con lo cual la *calidad se fue de paseo....*



Y eso lo dice... quien????

Entre mas caida de voltaje exista en un transistor, mas calor va a disipar, y mas se va a desviar de sus parametros originales de diseño... y al llegar a la temperatura de avalancha, todo tu diseño se fue de paseo.


----------

